# problème réception mail qmail.

## blumi31

Bonjour a tous,   :Very Happy: 

je possède un serveur chez ovh equipé de la gentoo 2 d'ovh.

Tout fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à hier, je pouvais recevoir mes emails et en envoyer.

Mais je me suis aperçu que tout le monde pouvait utiliser mon smtp  :Confused:   j'ai donc :

- modifié le port de connection pour le SMTP en modifiant /etc/init.d/qmail ce qui a bien fonctionné.

voici le fichier une fois modifié:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

depend() {

    use net

    before ntpd ntp-client spamd apache apache2

}

start() {

    cd /

    ebegin "Starting Qmail"

    env - PATH="/var/qmail/bin:/usr/local/bin" \

        /var/qmail/bin/qmail-start ./Maildir/ 2>&1 | /usr/local/bin/tai64n \

        | /usr/local/bin/setuidgid qmaill /usr/local/bin/multilog s500000 n60 /var/log/qmail/ &

    eend $?

    ebegin "Starting Pop"

    env - PATH="/var/qmail/bin:/usr/local/bin" \

        tcpserver -v -H -R -c100 0 pop-3 /var/qmail/bin/qmail-popup \

        ns3299966.ovh.net \

        /home/vpopmail/bin/vchkpw /var/qmail/bin/qmail-pop3d Maildir 2>&1 \

        | /usr/local/bin/tai64n \

        | /usr/local/bin/setuidgid qmaill /usr/local/bin/multilog s500000 n60 /var/log/qmailpop3/ &

    eend $?

#    ebegin "Starting Smtp80"

#    env - PATH="/var/qmail/bin:/usr/local/bin" CHKUSER_START="DOMAIN" \

#        tcpserver -v -H -R -x /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb -c100 -u508 -g503 0 smtp \

#       /var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd 2>&1 \

#       | /usr/local/bin/tai64n \

#       | /usr/local/bin/setuidgid qmaill /usr/local/bin/multilog s500000 n60 /var/log/qmailsmtp/ &

#    eend $?

    ebegin "Starting Smtp 8025 "

env - PATH="/var/qmail/bin:/usr/local/bin" CHKUSER_START="DOMAIN" \

tcpserver -v -H -R -x /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb -c100 -u508 -g503 0 8025 \

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd 2>&1 \

| /usr/local/bin/tai64n \

| /usr/local/bin/setuidgid qmaill /usr/local/bin/multilog s500000 n60 /var/log/qmailsmtp8025/ &

eend $?

}

stop() {

    ebegin "Stopping Qmail"

    killall qmail-send

    killall tcpserver

    eend $?

}

```

- et tenté de paramétrer un ssl sur mon serveur afin de pouvoir sécuriser tout ça. Mais sans succès  :Sad:  . 

voici le type de commande que j'ai tapé :

```
/etc/ssl/misc/CA.pl -newca

openssl req -config /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf -new -nodes -keyout monserveur.key -out monserveur.csr -days 1000

openssl ca -config ../openssl.cnf -policy policy_anything -days 1000 -out certs/monserveur.crt -infiles ~/tmp/monserveur.csr
```

Plus tard dans la journée je me suis rendu compte que :

- le SMTP marche toujours très bien tout en n’étant toujours pas sécurisé.

- la connexion à mes boites mail en IMAP ou même en POP fonctionne parfaitement.

- la réception des Mails entre boites mails de ce serveur fonctionne. ex de jb@xxx.fr à db@xxx.fr

- Mais la réception des mails provenant de l’extérieur type : xxxx@hotmail.fr / xxxx@gmail.com etc ne marche pas  :Mad: 

Je pense que ce sont mes bidouillages pour le ssl qui ont tout fait foiré. je pense qu'il faudrait que je puisse revenir en arrière. Mais je ne sais pas comment faire...  :Embarassed: 

j'ai bien entendu tenté de redémarrer les services spamd clamd Qmail, j'ai meme tenté de redémarrer mon serveur mais rien n'y fait...  :Confused: 

Auriez vous la solution à mon problème   :Question: 

merci d'avance   :Exclamation: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Message déplacé dans le sous-forum "French".

Une OVH ? bonne chance, ce n'est pas une Gentoo, c'est une daube infâme mal patchée, mal configurée par défaut et non maintenue.

Je pense qu'on pourrait t'aider dans ton cas précis, mais à terme, tu te trouveras devant plein de soucis, comme ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-960102.html

----------

## blumi31

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Message déplacé dans le sous-forum "French".
> 
> Une OVH ? bonne chance, ce n'est pas une Gentoo, c'est une daube infâme mal patchée, mal configurée par défaut et non maintenue.
> 
> Je pense qu'on pourrait t'aider dans ton cas précis, mais à terme, tu te trouveras devant plein de soucis, comme ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-960102.html

 

En effet, je suis conscient de tout ça ...  je pensais changer de version un peux plus tard... Étant partit de 0 avec Gentoo, je me fais la main ... mais la ca fait 24h que je ne reçois plus d'email, et je ne sais pas trop ou ils flottent ... s'ils sont dors et déjà perdu ?

mais promis après tout ça je me rencarde pour changer pour une vrai Gentoo...

----------

## blumi31

j'ai à présent mon problème de réception des Emails réglé ... c'était tout simplement dans /etc/init.d/qmail j'avais désactivé l'écoute du port 25 ... je ne pensais pas que ce port était utilisé a la fois pour le SMTP et pour la réception des messages ... j'ai donc remis comme c'était ... et cela fonctionne à merveille.

Il me reste maintenant à trouver une solution pour évitez que n'importe qui n'utilise mon serveur SMTP.  

Auriez vous une solution ?

----------

